# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Vessel Traffic Services (VTS)

## giorgosss

Συγγνώμη για το off-topic αλλά  γράφω εδώ μιας και έγινε αναφορά σε αυτό το thread για το piraeus traffic.Γνωρίζει κανείς εαν είναι εφικτό να συντονιστεί κάποιος με το traffic με κάποιον νόμιμο και σχετικά ανέξοδο τρόπο? πχ με ασύρματο? Πληροφοριακά ρωτάω...

----------


## Apostolos

Κανάλι VHF 13

----------


## dimitris

Kαποιος το ακουει... :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ φίλε έχουμε φτιάξει ολόκληρο VTS... :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

Που να δεις αλλους να παθαινουν στερηση αμα τελειωνει η μπαταρια μεχρι να ανοιξει παλι...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας βάλουμε και καμμιά φωτογραφία να δώσουμε λίγο ''χρώμα'' στο thread.  :Very Happy: 

TRAFFIC_1.jpg

TRAFFIC_2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Συγγνώμη για το off-topic αλλά  γράφω εδώ μιας και έγινε αναφορά σε αυτό το thread για το piraeus traffic.Γνωρίζει κανείς εαν είναι εφικτό να συντονιστεί κάποιος με το traffic με κάποιον *νόμιμο και σχετικά ανέξοδο* τρόπο? πχ με ασύρματο? Πληροφοριακά ρωτάω...


Όπως είδες πιο πριν χρειάζεσαι μια συσκευή VHF η οποία για να λειτουργέι νόμιμα χρειάζεται άδεια. Αν είναι σε σκάφος από το ΥΕΝ και Το Υπουργείο Επικοινωνιών (http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...tath_ploio.pdf) και αν είναι στην ξηρά χρειάζεσαι άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη (http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem.php?xitem=28159/68stath_ploio.pdf) 
Για το ανέξοδο πρέπει να αγοράσεις μια συσκευή VHF μπορέις να βρεις και με περίπου 300€.

Κατά τα άλλα όπως είπε ο Απόστολος ακούς το κανάλι 13.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶λλα μεγέθη !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

TRAFFIC.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ωραια φωτο, ετσι οπως ειναι η θεση των πλοιων μου θυμιζει τη φραση '' το μεγαλο ψαρι τρωει το μικροτερο'' :Very Happy: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Συγγνώμη για το off-topic αλλά  γράφω εδώ μιας και έγινε αναφορά σε αυτό το thread για το piraeus traffic.Γνωρίζει κανείς εαν είναι εφικτό να συντονιστεί κάποιος με το traffic με κάποιον νόμιμο και σχετικά ανέξοδο τρόπο? πχ με ασύρματο? Πληροφοριακά ρωτάω...


Ο φίλος giorgosss στις συνομιλίες του Κέντρου Εξυπηρέτησης Κυκολοφορίας Πλοίων (*V*essel *T*raffic *S*ervice - VTS) του Πειραιά. Ας δούμε τι είναι αυτό:

Υπηρεσία Εξυπηρέτησης κυκλοφορίας πλοίων /Vessel Traffic Services (VTS)

Κέντρο VTS είναι η υπηρεσία που αναπτύσσεται σε επιλεγμένες γεωγραφικά περιοχές για τη βελτίωση της ασφάλειας ναυσιπλοΐας και την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος. Κάθε Κέντρο VTS έχει τη δυνατότητα να επικοινωνεί άμεσα, να αλληλεπιδρά με τα πλοία και να δίνει λύσεις στα προβλήματα ασφάλειας ναυσιπλοΐας που δημιουργούνται στην περιοχή ευθύνης του. Τα κέντρα VTS εγκαθίστανται σε χώρους των οικείων Λιμενικών Αρχών της χώρας και επιβλέπουν την εφαρμογή των κανονισμών διαχείρισης θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας, με τρόπο παρόμοιο με αυτόν που εφαρμόζεται στη διαχείριση της εναέριας κυκλοφορίας.
1. Αποστολή VTS
Αποστολή των (VTS) είναι η συλλογή, διαχείριση, αξιολόγηση και προώθηση κάθε πληροφορίας σχετικής με τη θαλάσσια κυκλοφορία των πλοίων, την προστασία της ανθρώπινης ζωής στη θάλασσα, την ασφάλεια ναυσιπλοΐας, την προστασία του θαλασσίου περιβάλλοντος, την έρευνα και διάσωση καθώς και τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές γενικότερα, σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα από την εκάστοτε ισχύουσα εθνική νομοθεσία, τις Διεθνείς Συμβάσεις, τους Κανονισμούς της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης καθώς και από τα εγχειρίδια και τις οδηγίες του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού (IMO) και του Διεθνούς Οργανισμού Υπηρεσίας Φάρων (International Association of Light House Authorities – IALA).
Τα κέντρα VTS εργάζονται σε 24ωρη βάση και είναι εξοπλισμένα με σύγχρονα τηλεπικοινωνιακά μέσα.
2. Γενικές Αρχές
Οι πληροφορίες που επεξεργάζεται το κέντρο VTS , και στη συνέχεια διασπείρει στα πλοία συγκεντρώνονται κατά κύριο λόγο από τις αναφορές των πλοίων που πλέουν στην περιοχή ευθύνης τους.
Η αξιοπιστία των ανωτέρων πληροφοριών είναι αντίστοιχη με την αξιοπιστία των πληροφοριών που παρέχουν τα πλοία. Το VTS μπορεί να λαμβάνει προσωρινής φύσεως μέτρα, να εκδίδει συστάσεις προς τα πλοία που σκοπό έχουν τη βελτίωση των όρων της ασφαλούς ναυσιπλοΐας, την ασφάλεια των πλοίων, την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος, την εξυπηρέτηση της ναυτιλιακής κίνησης και τη ρύθμιση της θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας.
Όταν το κέντρο VTS κρίνει ότι επικρατούν καταστάσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης στην περιοχή ευθύνης του, προβαίνει σε λήψη ειδικών μέτρων που αφορούν στη ρύθμιση της κίνησης των πλοίων στην περιοχή ευθύνης του. Σε περίπτωση που το κέντρο VTS εκδώσει οδηγία προς ένα πλοίο, τότε αυτή πρέπει να εκδίδεται με σκοπό το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, αφήνοντας τις λεπτομέρειες της εκτέλεσης, τήρηση πορείας, κινήσεις μηχανής, στον Πλοίαρχο ή Πλοηγό του πλοίου.
3. Παρεχόμενες Υπηρεσίες
Τα κέντρα VTS παρέχουν :
1. Υπηρεσίες Πληροφόρησης, δηλαδή παροχή ή διασπορά πληροφοριών ναυτιλιακού ενδιαφέροντος, όποτε κρίνεται απαραίτητο ή όποτε ζητηθεί από ένα πλοίο. Οι πληροφορίες αυτές μπορεί να είναι :
α. Αναφορά θέσης πλοίου, ταυτότητα πλοίου
β. Ταχύτητα πλοίου
γ. Προορισμός και πρόθεση κίνησης πλοίου στοιχεία καιρικών συνθηκών
2. Υπηρεσίες Παροχής Ναυτιλιακής Βοήθειας, δηλαδή υπηρεσίες σε :
α. Δύσκολες μετεωρολογικές καταστάσεις
β. Καταστάσεις δυσκολιών πλοήγησης
γ. Περιπτώσεις ελλείψεων, ανεπάρκειας ή δυσλειτουργίας εξοπλισμού του πλοίου με σκοπό την ορθή λήψη απόφασης από τον Πλοίαρχο ή τον Πλοηγό.
Οι υπηρεσίες αυτές παρέχονται μετά από αίτηση του πλοίου ή από το κέντρο VTS όταν θεωρείται απαραίτητο. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση της παροχής της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας είναι το VTS από πλευράς του να έχει τη δυνατότητα να επιτηρεί συνεχώς το πλοίο που αιτεί βοήθεια.
3. Υπηρεσίες Οργάνωσης Κυκλοφορίας, δηλαδή :
α. Διαχείριση και ρύθμιση της κυκλοφορίας των πλοίων
β. Ρύθμιση της σειράς προτεραιότητας εισόδου – εξόδου των πλοίων που εισπλέουν ή εκπλέουν από τους λιμένες.
γ. Εκ των προτέρων σχεδιασμός της κίνησης των πλοίων προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί υψηλή συγκέντρωση θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας στην περιοχή.
4. Υποχρεώσεις Πλοιάρχων
Όταν τα πλοία διέρχονται μέσα από μια περιοχή VTS υποχρεώνονται.
Να τηρούν :
α. Τους ισχύοντες κανόνες, κανονισμούς καθώς και τους ειδικούς κανονισμούς των κατά τόπους Λιμενικών Αρχών.
β. Να τηρούν συνεχή ακρόαση στους καθορισμένους διαύλους επικοινωνίας και να αναφέρουν τυχόν παρεκκλίσεις από το συμφωνημένο σχέδιο πλου.
γ. Σε περίπτωση αδυναμίας επικοινωνίας του πλοίου με το κέντρο VTS στους καθορισμένους διαύλους, ο Πλοίαρχος οφείλει να πληροφορήσει το κέντρο VTS καθώς και τα άλλα διερχόμενα την περιοχή πλοία, με κάθε διαθέσιμο μέσο επικοινωνίας.
δ. Εάν η αδυναμία επικοινωνίας εμποδίσει το πλοίο να συμμετάσχει ή να συνεχίσει να συμμετέχει στις προβλεπόμενες από τον Κανονισμό διαδικασίες, ο Πλοίαρχος οφείλει να προβεί στην εγγραφή του γεγονότος και των αιτίων που το προκάλεσαν στο Ημερολόγιο Γέφυρας του Πλοίου.
ε. Με προσωπική μέριμνα των Πλοιάρχων, τα Πλοία πρέπει να είναι εφοδιασμένα με εκδόσεις, οι οποίες παρέχουν όλα τα στοιχεία για τα Κέντρα – Υπόκεντρα VTS , τους ρυθμιστικούς Κανόνες που αφορούν στην ταυτότητα αναφορά και επαφή στην περιοχή VTS που εισέρχονται.
στ. Οι Πλοίαρχοι και Αξιωματικοί Φυλακής Γέφυρας των πλοίων που κινούνται μέσα σε περιοχή VTS υποχρεούνται να προβαίνουν στις κατωτέρω αναφορές :
α. Αρχική Αναφορά (ΑΑ)
β. Αναφορά Κατάπλου (Α Κατ)
γ. Αναφορά Απόπλου (Αν Απ)
δ. Τελική Αναφορά (ΤΑ)
ε. ¶λλες Αναφορές
ε1.Ενδιάμεση Αναφορά (Εν Α)
ε2.Διορθωτική Αναφορά (ΔΑ)
ε3.Έκτακτη Αναφορά (Εκ Α)
Αρχική Αναφορά (ΑΑ)
Υποβάλλεται τουλάχιστον 15 λεπτά της ώρας και όχι νωρίτερα των 30 λεπτών προ της εισόδου του πλοίου στην περιοχή VTS και πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει :
1. Όνομα, Σημαία, Διεθνές Διακριτικό Σήμα (ΔΔΣ), Διακριτικό Σταθμού Πλοίου (ΔΣΠ), τύπος πλοίου, Αριθμό αναγνώρισης του ΙΜΟ (ΙΜΟ Νο)
2. Θέση πλοίου (στίγμα)
3. Προορισμός και Ε Ωκ (εκτιμώμενη ώρα κατάπλου)
4. Ταχύτητα, πορεία και αλλαγές που πρόκειται να ακολουθήσουν
5. Χρόνο και θέση (σημείο) εισόδου στην περιοχή VTS
6. Φορτίο και εφόσον υπάρχουν επικίνδυνα εμπορεύματα, ποσότητα, θέση επί του πλοίου και κλάση ΙΜΟ
7. Βύθισμα και μέγιστο ύψος από την ίσαλο γραμμή.
8. Ποσότητα είδος καυσίμων και πετρελαιοειδή κατάλοιπα
9. Αριθμός πληρώματος και επιβαινόντων
10. Αριθμός επιβατών και οχημάτων ανά κατηγορία
11. Πράκτορα ή εκπρόσωπου πλοιοκτήτη.
Ειδικότερα των Ε/Γ και Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ, δρομολογημένα πλοία, προβαίνουν στην ΑΑ, η οποία περιλαμβάνει όνομα πλοίου και τα στοιχεία (3), (5), (6) και (10) της ανωτέρω παραγράφου.
Η αρχική αναφορά αποτελεί Σχέδιο πλου και ο Πλοίαρχος υποχρεούται να το τηρεί επακριβώς.
Αναφορά Κατάπλου (Α Κατ)
Υποβάλλεται προς το VTS το αργότερο μέχρι 15 λεπτά μετά την πρόσδεση, παραβολή ή αγκυροβολία του πλοίου, και περιλαμβάνει :
1. Όνομα και Διεθνές Διακριτικό Σήμα (ΔΔΣ) πλοίου.
2. Σημείο και ώρα πρόσδεσης ή αγκυροβολίας.
Αναφορά Απόπλου (Α Απ)
Υποβάλλεται προς το VTS όχι νωρίτερα των 15 λεπτών, πριν την αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το σημείο πρόσδεσης ή αγκυροβολίας και περιλαμβάνει :
1. Όνομα και Διεθνές Διακριτικό Σήμα (ΔΔΣ) του πλοίου.
2. Ε.Ω.Α
3. Φορτίο και εφόσον υπάρχουν στο πλοίο επικίνδυνα εμπορεύματα, ποσότητα, θέση επί του πλοίου και κλάση ΙΜΟ.
4. Ποσότητα είδος καυσίμων και πετρελαιοειδή κατάλοιπα.
5. Ειδικότερα τα Ε/Γ και Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ δρομολογημένα πλοία που πρόκειται να κινηθούν εντός περιοχής VTS προβαίνουν σε (Α Απ) η οποία περιλαμβάνει
α. Όνομα Πλοίου
β. Αριθμό επιβατών και οχημάτων ανά κατηγορία
Όταν υποβάλλεται (Α Απ) δεν απαιτείται (Α Α)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελική Αναφορά (ΤΑ)
Υποβάλλεται προς το VTS και όχι νωρίτερα των 15 λεπτών από την έξοδο του πλοίου από την περιοχή VTS και περιλαμβάνει :
1. Όνομα, Σημαία και Διεθνές Διακριτικό (ΔΔΣ) πλοίου.
2. Θέση πλοίου (Στίγμα)
3. Προορισμό
Άλλες Αναφορές
1. Ενδιάμεση Αναφορά (Εν Α)
Υποβάλλεται μόνο μετά από αίτηση του Κέντρου VTS και περιλαμβάνει επιπρόσθετα στοιχεία που ζητά το κέντρο VTS
2. Διορθωτική Αναφορά (ΔΑ)
Υποβάλλεται προς το VTS όταν :
α. Το πλοίο προτίθεται να κινηθεί διαφορετικά απ’ότι έχει ήδη αναφέρει.
β. Υπάρξει ουσιαστική απόκλιση, από πληροφόρηση που έχει αναφερθεί προηγουμένως.
3. Έκτακτη Αναφορά (Εκ Α)
Υποβάλλεται προς το VTS περιλαμβάνει το όνομα, την σημαία, το ΔΔΣ του πλοίου και περιγράφει :
α. Κάθε κατάσταση που επηρεάζει καθ’οιανδήποτε τρόπο την αξιοπλοΐα του πλοίου (πυρκαΐα, μηχανική βλάβη, βλάβη συστήματος πηδαλιουχίας ή τηλεπικοινωνιακού εξοπλισμού)
β. Άλλο πλοίο που βρίσκεται σε δυσχερή θέση ή έχει εμπλακεί σε ατύχημα.
γ. Οποιονδήποτε κίνδυνο για την ναυσιπλοΐα στην περιοχή.
δ. Δυσλειτουργία, βλάβη, απώλεια ή μη σωστή θέση ναυτιλιακού βοηθήματος.
ε. Αιφνίδια αλλαγή καιρικών συνθηκών.
στ.Ρύπανση.
ζ. Κάθε ουσιαστική αλλαγή πληροφορίας που έχει αναφερθεί σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω.
5. Υπόχρεα Πλοία για Συμμετοχή στο Σύστημα
1) Σε κάθε περιοχή VTS υπόχρεα προς ακρόαση στον προκαθορισμένο δίαυλο επικοινωνιών VHF και προς αναφορά στο κέντρο VTS είναι τα πλοία των εξής κατηγοριών :
α. Όλα τα πλοία, ανεξαρτήτως Σημαίας και μεγέθους που σύμφωνα με τον ΔΚΑΣ χαρακτηρίζονται ως &#171;Περιορισμένης ικανότητας χειρισμών&#187;
β. Όλα τα πλοία ανεξαρτήτως Σημαίας και μεγέθους που μεταφέρουν επικίνδυνα φορτία.
γ. Όλα τα επιβατηγά πλοία ανεξαρτήτως Σημαίας που δύνανται να μεταφέρουν περισσότερους από πενήντα (50) επιβάτες με ναύλο.
δ. Όλα τα φορτηγά πλοία χωρητικότητας 300 κ.ο.χ και άνω, ανεξαρτήτως Σημαίας.
ε. Όλα τα μηχανοκίνητα σκάφη ανεξαρτήτως Σημαίας ολικού μήκους σαράντα (40) μέτρων και άνω, τα οποία δεν εμπίπτουν στις ανωτέρω κατηγορίες.
2) Σε κάθε περιοχή VTS, υπόχρεοι μόνο προς ακρόαση στον προκαθορισμένο δίαυλο επικοινωνιών VHF και όχι προς αναφορά στο κέντρο VTS είναι :
α) Όλα τα Ε/Γ και Φ/Γ πλοία, ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους και σημαίας τα οποία φέρουν συσκευή VHF και δεν εντάσσονται στις κατηγορίες της ανωτέρω παραγράφου.
β) Όλα τα βοηθητικά σκάφη λιμένα, εφόσον κινούνται
γ) Όλα τα Αλιευτικά σκάφη που υποχρεούνται να φέρουν συσκευή VHF
δ) Όλα τα μηχανοκίνητα σκάφη συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των ιδιωτικών σκαφών αναψυχής μήκους κάτω των σαράντα (40) μέτρων, που υποχρεούνται να φέρουν συσκευή VHF
3) Τα πλοία της ανωτέρω παραγράφου υποχρεούνται σε αναφορά προς το κέντρο VTS κάθε φορά που αυτό επιβάλλεται ύστερα από Απόφαση του Προϊσταμένου της κατά τόπο αρμόδιας Λιμενικής Αρχής, όταν τοπικές ανάγκες το απαιτούν.
6. Εξαιρούμενα Πλοία
Από τις υποχρεώσεις του κανονισμού εξαιρούνται
α. Τα Ελληνικά Πολεμικά και Κρατικά πλοία.
β. Τα ξένα Πολεμικά και Κρατικά πλοία (υπό τον όρο της αμοιβαιότητας)
Τα ανωτέρω πλοία μπορούν να συμμετέχουν στις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες ιδιαίτερα κατά την είσοδο / έξοδό τους από λιμένες ή διαύλους προς υποβοήθηση του έργου του VTS
7. Υπαγωγή
Τα κέντρα – Υπόκεντρα VTS υπάγονται διοικητικά και υπηρεσιακή στην οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή που αυτά εδρεύουν κα παράλληλα εποπτεύονται επιχειρησιακά από το κέτνρο VTMIS.
8. Περιοχή Ευθύνης – Σημεία Αναφοράς
Η περιοχή ευθύνης των κέντρων VTS οριοθετείται σύμφωνα με τις διεθνείς απαιτήσεις, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τον υφιστάμενο, λειτουργούντα και διατιθέμενο εξοπλισμό.
Στις περιοχές ευθύνης των κέντρων VTS είναι δυνατόν να καθορίζονται σημεία αναφοράς, τα οποία χαρακτηρίζονται ως υποχρεωτικά και εφαρμόζονται από τα συμμετέχοντα πλοία σε κάθε περίπτωση.
Επίσης στις ανωτέρω περιοχές, είναι δυνατόν να καθορίζονται σημεία αναφοράς, τα οποία χαρακτηρίζονται ως προσωρινά, ενεργοποιούνται από το κέντρο VTS και εφαρμόζονται από τα πλοία σε περίπτωση που εμφανιστεί βλάβη σε αισθητήρα παρακολούθησης της θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας.
9. Ευθύνες
Ο Πλοίαρχος δεν απαλλάσσεται της ευθύνης που έχει να κυβερνά το πλοίο του.
Η συμμόρφωση με τον κανονισμό λειτουργίας του VTS είναι υποχρεωτική.
Ο πλοίαρχος που αντιλαμβάνεται την ύπαρξη κατάστασης έκτακτης ανάγκης, η οποία επηρεάζει την ασφάλεια ναυσιπλοΐας στην περιοχή, οφείλει αμέσως να ενημερώσει το κέντρο VTS με &#171;Έκτακτη Αναφορά&#187; για έγκαιρη πληροφόρηση των πλοίων.
Η λειτουργία των κέντρων VTS δεν επηρεάζει τη σχέση μεταξύ Πλοιάρχου κα Πλοηγού, σύμφωνα με τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις.
Οι αποφάσεις που αφορούν τη ναυσιπλοΐα και το χειρισμό του πλοίου, παραμένουν στην αρμοδιότητα του Πλοιάρχου.
Σε περίπτωση που το κέντρο VTS εκδώσει οδηγία προς ένα πλοίο, τότε αυτή πρέπει να είναι προσανατολισμένη προς το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, αφήνοντας τις λεπτομέρειες της εφαρμογής στον Πλοίαρχο ή τον Πλοηγό.
10. Επικοινωνίες
Οι επικοινωνίες μεταξύ κέντρου VTS και πλοίων, εντός μιας περιοχής VTS διεξάγονται στους προκαθορισμένους διαύλους 13 VHF, 14 VHF, 87 VHF, 88 VHF
Οι δίαυλοι λειτουργίας κάθε κέντρου VTS ορίζονται από το κάθε κέντρο.
Τα πλοία σε όλη τη διάρκεια του πλού εντός της περιοχής VTS πρέπει να εκτελούν συνεχή ακρόαση στο δίαυλο λειτουργίας του κέντρου VTS .
Οι επικοινωνίες μεταξύ των πλοίων, εντός μιας περιοχής VTS, που αφορούν σε θέματα ασφαλούς ναυσιπλοΐας, θα διεξάγονται στους διαύλους λειτουργίας του κέντρου VTS, ή σε εναλλακτικό δίαυλο επικοινωνίας που ορίζεται από το κέντρο VTS.
Η συνεχής ακρόαση στο δίαυλο λειτουργίας εντός μιας περιοχής VTS διακόπτεται μόνον κατόπιν σχετικής αδείας του κέντρου VTS .
Το κέντρο VTS μπορεί να καθορίζει εναλλακτικούς διαύλους επικοινωνιών, όταν αυτό απαιτείται, για λόγους αποσυμφόρησης των επικοινωνιών.
Αναφορές μέσω AIS
Τα πλοία που υποχρεούνται από τους ισχύοντες κανονισμούς να φέρουν συσκευές Αυτόματου Συστήματος προσδιορισμού Ταυτότητας (AIS) δεν απαιτείται να αναφέρουν στοιχεία θέσης, πορείας και ταχύτητας του πλοίου, εκτός αν οριστεί διαφορετικά από το κέντρο VTS . Δεν εξαιρούνται όμως των άλλων διατάξεων του κανονισμού.
Σε περίπτωση που μια συσκευή (AIS) ενός πλοίου καταστεί ανενεργή πριν την είσοδό του ή κατά την κίνησή του σε μια περιοχή VTS ο Πλοίαρχος πρέπει να :
α. Ειδοποιήσει το κέντρο VTS
β. Πραγματοποιήσει όλες τις προγραμματισμένες αναφορές μέσω των καθορισμένων διαύλων επικοινωνίας VHF, όπως προβλέπεται για τα υπόχρεα πλοία από τον κανονισμό.

Πηγή: Αγγελία προς τους Ναυτιλλομένους αρ. 71/2007 της Ελληνικής Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/mar07/0307.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και το VTS διαχειρίζεται την κυκλοφορία μέσω VHF. Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις υψώνονται σήματα στο σηματοφορικό σταθμό που αφορούν την είσοδο και την έξοδο στο λιμάνι. Ο σηματοφορικός σταθμός είναι πάνω από τη σιταποθήκη στην Ηετώνια ακτή.

shmatoforikos.jpg
Ευχαριστώ τον speedkiller για τη φωτογραφία.

Τα σήματα του σταθμού μπορεί να είναι:

Απαγόρευση εισόδου στο λιμάνι:
Τη μέρα τρία μαύρα σχήματα το ένα, κάτω από το άλλο, το πάνω και το κάτω μπάλες, το μεσαίο κώνος με κορφή προς τα πάνω.
Τη νύχτα τρία φώτα το ένα κάτω από το άλλο το πάνω και το κάτω κόκκινα, το μεσαίο άσπρο.

Απαγόρευση εξόδου από το λιμάνι:
Τη μέρα τρεις κώνοι, ο ένας κάτω από τον άλλο, το πάνω και το κάτω με την κορφή προς τα πάνω, το μεσαίο με την κορφή προς τα κάτω
Τη νύχτα τρία φώτα το ένα κάτω από το άλλο το πάνω και το κάτω πράσινα, το μεσαίο άσπρο.

Απαγόρευση εισόδου και εξόδου από το λιμάνι:
Τη μέρα τρία μαύρα σχήματα το ένα, κάτω από το άλλο, το πάνω και το μεσαίο κώνοι, ο πάνω με την κορφή προς τα κάτω ο μεσαίος κώνος με την κορυφή προς τα πάνω, το κάτω σχήμα μπάλα. (Αυτό θα έδειχνε στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία αν τα σχήμτα ήταν "γεμάτα")
Τη νύχτα τρία φώτα το ένα κάτω από το άλλο με χρώματα από πάνω προς τα κάτω πράσινο, άσπρο, κόκκινο.

Απόλυτη απαγόρευση εισόδου (σε εξαιρετικά γεγονότα):
Τη μέρα τρεις μπάλες, τη νύστα τρία κόκκινα φώτα το ένα κάτω από το άλλο.

----------


## DimitrisM.

Μηπως μπορει καποιος να μας απαριθμησει ποιο καναλι αντιστοιχει σε ποιο λιμεναρχειο?!

----------


## Leo

Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο κανάλι σε συγκεκριμένο λιμεναρχείο. Τα λιμεναρχεία δουλέυουν στο κανάλι 12 (Για Κυκλάδες ξέρω σίγουρα). Τα traffic Πειραιά και Ραφήνας στο 13 ενώ στο 12 είναι οι Πλοηγοί (ΠΣΠ). Παραπέρα για άλλα μεγάλα λιμάνια Ιονίου και Αιγαίου αν έχει κάποια διαφοροποίηση, όποιος γνωρίζει ασς το προσθέσει.

----------


## DimitrisM.

Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια! Εγω το μονο που ξερω λογω εντοπιοτητας!) ειναι πως το 13 ειναι Λιμεναρχειο Πατρας και το 14 Λιμεναρχειο(κυκλοφορια) Ριου (ακουγονται και αδειες για διελευσεις απο τη Γεφυρα). 

Σημ. Να προσθεσω πως ειμαι αδειουχος ραδιοερασιτεχνης (SW3PGS).


EDIT: Για ριξτε μια ματια εδω --> http://www.berovalis.gr/index.php?op...freq&Itemid=66

----------


## rafina-lines

> Τα traffic Πειραιά και Ραφήνας στο 13


Μια διόρθωση μόνο: Το Rafina Traffic είναι στο κανάλι 11.  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Μια διόρθωση μόνο: Το Rafina Traffic είναι στο κανάλι 11.


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Apostolos

Και το Λαυριο Τράφικ στο 71

Γνωρίζει κάποιος για το Κέρκυρα & Ηγουμενίτσα Τράφικ??

----------


## proussos

*Για να συμπληρωθεί η συλλογή σας...VTS Κέρκυρας στο 13 και VTS Ηγουμενίτσας στο 14.*

----------

